# ¿Qué lenguaje de programación me recomendais?



## Armin (Oct 18, 2005)

Quiero aprender un lenguaje de programación para windows con el que pueda cacharrear: Tomar muestras de audio con la tarjeta de sonido, acceder al puerto serie, paralelo, etc...

Yo antes era feliz con mi Borland C++ y el MS-DOS. Pero ahora, con el windows XP estoy totalmente perdido. Ya no funciona lo del "outport", "inport", "delay", etc...

¿qué lenguaje de programación me recomendáis para tal propósito: Visual Basic 6.0, VIsual C++, Visual basic.NET????


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 18, 2005)

Si ya tienes experiencia previa en C++ pudieras irte por el Borland C++Builder o Visual C++ de Ms pero te voy a orientar hacia otro lado.

Yo a pesar de manejar algo el C++, particularmente salté hace poco de Visual Basic 6 a Delphi7 y me parece que con ese lenguaje obtienes la potencia del C++ junto con la facilidad gráfica del Visual Basic. 

Con las versiones nuevas (2005 y la 2006 que viene), la integración con .NET es total.

No es que Delphi sea "facilísimo" pero es bastante más intuitivo que C++. Como en cualquier herramienta de ese tipo, la dificultad empieza cuando quieres hacer cosas complejas.

Otra cosa es que existen infinidades de componentes grátis y foros excelentes dedicados a él, además puedes generar componentes COM, COM+, DCOM y DLL estándares. A diferencia de C++, tienes lo mejor de los dos mundos.

Delphi (v7 para empezar) es mi recomendación.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 18, 2005)

Aunque hace mucho que no programo, te recomiendo que si sigues por la línea de C++, utilices el Borland C++ Builder, que a mi parecer es mas fácil de usar que el Visual C++.


----------



## MaMu (Oct 18, 2005)

Armin dijo:
			
		

> Yo antes era feliz con mi Borland C++ y el MS-DOS. Pero ahora, con el windows XP estoy totalmente perdido. Ya no funciona lo del "outport", "inport", "delay", etc...



Windows XP esta basado en NT, por lo que el acceso directo a Puertos pasa a ser una funcion de privilegio (no publica). Para poder volver a utilizar C++ o cualquier otro lenguaje, ya que aunque incluyas lineas de assembler tampoco te funcionará, debes bajarte de internet los *I/O Drivers*, como el PortTalk.

Puedes bajarlo de aqui :
http://www.beyondlogic.org/porttalk/porttalk.htm

Lee la referencia de ayuda si no entiendes como se usa, esta muy clara y sencilla. Esta es una herramienta fundamental.

Has preguntado que lenguaje te recomiendan, mira, yo particularmente te recomiendo que te dediques al lenguaje donde más cómodo y libre te sientas, ya que no hay grandes diferencias entre lenguajes de un mismo nivel. Lo que si te recomiendo independientemente del lenguajes, es que tengas presente siempre estos conceptos :

1) Mapa de Memoria
2) Interrupciones
3) API de Windows
4) Punteros

Todo lo demás es bastante sencillo, pero si has de dominar estos 4 conceptos (he puesto lo más significativo) puedes sentirte todo un programador, ya que lograrás entender cualquier lógica desde raiz, desde lo más basico del microprocesador.

Saludos.


----------



## Armin (Oct 19, 2005)

He estado mirando algo y yo lo que veo del Visual C++ es que es demasiado engorroso con el tema de las ventanas. Yo veo que le voy a dedicar más tiempo a definir las ventanas con los botones, las cooordenadas, los colores, y el cristo que lo fundó.... que a lo que quiero implementar realmente.

Del visual basic he visto que te quita el engorre de la programación de  las ventanas y además parece estar muy extendido porque he encontrado un montón de información.

Para el tema de manejo de puertos con visual basic he encontrado algo acerca de una libreria llamada "io.dll" y unos ejemplos para acceder a los puertos serie y paralelo. Mi duda es si con esa misma libreria me servirá para acceder a los puertos de la tarjeta de sonido o hace falta algo más.
El tema de la tarjeta de sonido me preocupa porque lo que quiero hacer es un software para transmitir y recibir señales BFSK, PSK, etc.. a través de la emisora de 27. Y para ello necesito tener control absoluto sobre la tarjeta de sonido.

También he visto que la gran mayoria de los ejemplos de programas en visual basic son para VB6. Y parece ser, que VB.NET tiene otra sintaxis. Por tanto, ¿me recomendáis que empiece con el VB6 o con el VB.NET?


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Yo he estado programando VB5/6 alrededor de  5 años y te puedo decir que es un ambiente de programación bien distinto a VB.NET a pesar de que tengan un nombre similar. 

De hecho, se dice que VB.NET es un lenguaje totalmente distinto al visual basic conocido de hace muchos años.
Tanto es así, que MS está desarrollando el VB2006 que es un híbrido entre VB6 y VB.Net para cubrir la brecha y el pasticho que hicieron en ese desarrollo.

Tanto es así, que cuando decidí migrar de VB6 a otro lenguaje más potente, investigué (instalé y probé) el VB.NET. C++ y Delphi, decidiéndome por el que te comenté en mi post anterior. De hecho, el primero que descarté fue el .NET

La curva de aprendizaje de VB.Net es bastante más plana que la de VB6 es decir, más lenta.

Si decides por VB6 y piensas trabajar con drivers, como aquellos que vas a necesitar para el manejo de tarjetas de sonido, tendrás que luchar con las APIs del sistema operativo y allí diría yo, reside el 50% o más de su potencia de programación avanzada. Esto te va a exigir una alta experticia en el ambiente de VB y un conocimiento y manejo profundo del sistema operativo para el control de este tipo de dispositivos y por experiencia te digo: no vayas a creer que los componentes y controles Activex freeware que viste por allí te van a sacar como se dice en el argot popular,  "la pata del barro" pues no es así.

Para las aplicaciones que estás planteando el lenguaje universalmente aceptado y por excelencia es el C++, a pesar que la GUI sea algo más engorroso de realizar. 

Como has pedido una sugerencia entre VB6 o VB.NET y dado que ya tienes una experiencia previa en programación,  la recomendación lógica es VB.NET, que también tiene bastante material freeware y permite en muchos casos migrar aquellas hechas para VB6.

Sabes que esto de escoger un lenguaje es algo personal; es algo así como escoger una novia con pretensiónes de casarte.... y va a haber muchos defensores del .NET por ejemplo, que te diran "...el tipo que te dijo eso está loco...." o cosas por el estilo. Yo me limito a tratar de pasarte mi experiencia en la forma más imparcial posible.

Pero te insisto, no dejes de considerar y probar el Delphi pues en sus versiones más nuevas incorporan la tecnología .NET además del nativo Pascal Object y del C++ y todo esto unido a una interfaz de desarrollo (IDE) muy similar al VB6. 

Si quieres saber algo de ese lenguaje puedes bajarte esta referencia:

http://www.classiquecentral.com/dsd4.zip  (la cara oculta de delphi)  

_Nota: MaMu, si no lo tienes bájatelo._


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Armin (Oct 19, 2005)

De momento voy a probar con  el visual basic 6. Antes de empezar a poner botones, procediemientos y rollos lo primero que voy a hacer es cojerme el form1 y ver si puedo leer el registro de status de la sound blaster, por ejemplo.

Si lo consigo me caso con el visual basic 6, si no, probaré con otro lenguaje.

Por cierto, ¿sabeis donde puede bajarme el VB6?


----------



## MaMu (Oct 19, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> _Nota: MaMu, si no lo tienes bájatelo._



Si, lo he bajado. Además algo que a mi me ha servido a lo largo de estos años que he venido programando en Delphi (desde la 3.0) son las grandes obras sobre Delphi, como las de Ian Marteens y las de Marco Cantu, a mi criterio, grandes exponentes en el mundo de la programación en Delphi.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 19, 2005)

Hola a todos,

La verdad MaMu que el Delphi me ha dejado muy sorprendido y lástima que no lo conocí antes pero, nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena.  

Por lo que ví, siento que Delphi es un ambiente de desarrollo "clasista", no me malinterpretes quiero decir, que es como algo escondido que solo unos pocos conocen y estiman.
Todo el mundo habla de C++ o VBNet pero no es común oir de Delphi; que cosa seria es la publicidad.
La documentación que he podido leer (poco) están muy bien redactadas y explicadas.

Armin: A mi VB6 me encanta y siempre va a ser mi preferido para hacer aplicaciones rápidas. El VB6 no es freeware. Vas a tener que comprártelo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Armin (Oct 20, 2005)

Ya me he instalado el visual basic 6. Trae un visor de API donde se puede ver la sintaxis de las funciones. Pero no explica para qué sirve cada función. Yo lo flipo.

Es decir, en el TURBO C, te ibas al help y te venían todas las librerias con sus funciones, descripción y hasta con ejemplos. 

Aquí sabemos que hay una DLL que se llama winmm.dll porque la he visto por internet,  pero no veo que exista ninguna lista detallada de todas las funciones que contiene dicha DLL y ¡¡PARA QUÉ SIRVEN DICHAS FUNCIONES!!!


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 20, 2005)

winmm.dll es la API de windows para multimedia manipulation y no vas a poder obtener más que una ayuda básica del visor API de VB.

Para ello deberás usar mucho el internet.

Fíjate por ejemplo aquí:

http://www.vbexplorer.com/VBExplorer/library/winmm.htm

y aquí:

http://www.andreavb.com/API_WINMM.html

Como verás, este tema escapa a los tópicos de este foro por lo que te recomiendo que te suscribas a los foros VBCode, VBExplorer y muchisimos otros que hay por allí en el ámbito de programación y que te podrán ayudar mucho mejor en esa dirección.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Mariano_pic (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola a todos no es por mas pero les cuento yo ase tiempo queria aprender un lenguaje que me sirviera para los proyectos con micros un amigo estudiante de sistemas me recomendo delphi y yo dije   que es eso (hase como 5 años) para un electronico acostumbrado a las reparaciones sin mucha experiencia en programacion mas que el qbasic pasar a algo tan raro me fue muy dramatico pero valla valla que maravilla descubri que era lo mejor para lo que queria haser muy facil haserle cosas al hardware, claro primero saviendo lo que se hase pero si se sabe se puede.

Algo mas de delphi que no todos saben pero delphi esta hecho en delphi desde el principio.  

Los programas usados en electronica la mayoria y los mejores estan hechos en delphi una ves casi me insultan por esta afirmacion pero es verdad.

Ejemplos de programas echos en delphi:

Proteus, todos los compiladores de mikroelectronica, el compilador mplab, el mpasmwin, uno que tengo de uso libre editpad (jeje) el icprog, winpic800... asi como va la lista a los genios de la electronica les gusta y yo por eso lo sigo por que si ellos lo usan por algo sera ¿si o No?

Ahora que sea facil facil no es, es decir pueden aprender el pascal primero en dos como el freepascal, para entender la forma en que se programa.

Yo les puedo decir algo del lenguaje: es muy parecido al c pero muy pero muy parecido solo que implementa muchas cosas que nuestro amado c no, dejando de lado los corchetes que son un poco enredadores, trabaja como basic con delimitadores mas facil de entender, usa las muy estimadas strings de basic, aunque tambien las matrices.

En cuanto a su interfas grafica o gui es muy paresida a la de visual aunque a mi pareser es mas facil de usar no se sera mi constumbre de usarla. colocar botones ubicarlos es extremadamente sencillo.

Ahora lo dificil es crear codigo, pero depende de que nos pongamos a leer mucho por demas existe mucha información por todos lados, y existen muchos programas de electronica con sus fuentes y todo.

espero haber convencido a alguien del valor de este lenguaje para la electronica y si alguien le gusta talves podamos intercambiar información de delphi pero recuerden solo me interesa lo que se relaciona con la electronica nada de cosas raras que no sean exclusivamente de electronica por que me da flojera  ops:


----------



## Paloky (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola Mariano_pic.

Solo una cosa.   Me gustaria poner en duda lo que dices de que todos esos programas estan echos en Delphi.

Eso de que con Delphi se pueden hacer mas cosas que con C, también lo pongo en duda.  Como bien sabrás, el lenguaje mas extendido para la programación, es C (en todas sus variantes: C, C++, Visual C, .net, etc..).  Esto es por algo.

Yo, todos los programas que hago para comunicarme con los micros, siempre ha sido en C, y te puedo assegurar que los programas son robustos. (Cosa que nunca se conseguira en Visual Basic. El peor lenguaje que han inventado, que quieres "es de microsoft").

Yo doy mi voto para el  C.NET

Saludos.


----------



## Mariano_pic (Nov 20, 2007)

Bueno tal ves tengas algo de razon con respecto de c por que c es muy poderoso pero delphi es igual de poderoso pero mas facil de manejar no lo puedes negar aunque tal ves no te guste delphi por que primero aprendistes c y tal ves no tengas ni idea de delphi. pero de que es mas facil si lo es.

y lo de los programas anteriores te puedo demostrar que estan hechos en delphi si quieres.

Un saludo Mikrosurfer


----------



## Paloky (Nov 20, 2007)

Hola. 

Delphi es lo mismo que pascal.  Evidentemente, es un lenguaje de mas alto nivel que el C, por eso es mas sencillo de programar.

No estoy diciendo que sea un mal lenguaje de programación, sino que se utiliza poco con respecto al C.

Pero es lo que tu dices, estoy acostumbrado de siempre a programar en C, tanto software de PC como programar microcontroladores, y lo tengo mucho mas por la mano.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Mariano_pic (Nov 20, 2007)

Te tengo mas programas de electronica hechos en delphi:

 

Por ejemplo el proton compiler asi como sus todos los ejecutables que trae.
La mayoria de programadores estan hechos en delphi.

Y es que delphi es muy extricto y deja una marca especial en todo lo que crea y no se pero creo que los demas compiladores no iban a marcar sus exe como hechos con delphi

Por eso te digo que es demstrable.

Ahora que tu seas capas de haser mas cosas en c que con delphi no quiere desir que las demas personas puedan haser lo que tu con tu sabiduria pùedes con la misma facilidad que en delphi

Mejor dicho esto se resume a que la curva de aprendizage es mucho mas rapida con delphi que con c.

No es que quiera desir que sea mejor que tal o cual pero no hay que negar que delphi es muy bueno para las personas que no dominan las computadoras a la perfeccion.

Ademas de que con delphi puedes ir mas lejos que con visual basic tanto como con c.

Osea delphi es facil como visual basic y potente como cualquier c.

Ahora espero que la gente tome en serio delphi ya que es muy bueno pero la publicidad de los demas lo tapa y aunque no es lo mejor que hay en general es lo que nos sirve mas para aquellos que no somos expertos programadores como tu, pero no entusiasma haser cositas de electronica con el pc.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## manny (Abr 21, 2008)

Tengo para los amantes del delphi esta buena información. me fue muy util cuando
empece a programar 

manny


----------



## Nepper (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola Colegas!
<Breve autobiografía no autorizada>
En la secundaria me enseñaron C++, y dije "Oh! que fácil!" desde entonces que quedé fascinado con C++ pero no volví a programar desde entonces. Ahora, en la universidad, tengo amigos en Ing. Informática y me dicen que están aprendiendo Visual básic, y claro, yo les peleaba que el mejor era C++.
En el trabajo, se me apareció un tipo que me enseño un tal "Clipper", muy sencillo, si bien no profundicé, dije "No! Que fácil, es mejor que el C++".
Cuando decido retomar el arte de la programación, me baje unos apuntes de C++ y comiencé a programar, pero, algo no tenía sentido... los apuntes que me baje, son de C++, pero mi C++ no tiene esos comandos ni sintaxis, el manual dice "_Count_" y yo tengo que poner "_Print_"    ¿Pero que sucede?
Mi programa se llama "Borland C++", cuando averiguo por internet, resulta que nada que ver, es un lenguaje diseñado por otra empresa que intenta parecer el C++   ... estuve engañado toda mi vida ...
Pienso "entonces voy a usar el clipper", pero ¿el clipper es útil en la electrónica?. Me puse a averiguar los distintos lenguajes de programación y pensando que hay 4 o 5 (pensaba que los lenguajes estaban estandarizados), descubrí que existían tantos como hormigas en un hormiguero. Es ahí donde entro al foro desilucionado, e iba a iniciar una consulta sobre "¿cual es el mejor lenguaje para la electrónica?" ... pero cuando hago CLICK en "Nuevo Tema" se me baja una señal celestial del internet que dice "Pequeña oveja del rebaño, antes de empezar un nuevo tema, debes buscar en los pastizales del foro, a ver si encuentras algo relacionado a tu consulta" y le hise caso al mesias... he navegado en infinitos dominios, violado miles de firewalls, peleado con colosos informaciónrmáticos, pero al fin conseguí lo que buscaba... 

Delphi....

che... ¿y que pueden decir de java?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2009)

Buenas!, quiero decir que Delphi está muy bueno! y que buena bibliografía que se encuentra, o sea, nada nuevo hasta el momento (dentro de este tema).

Mi preocupación es: ¿es delphi un programa para aprender, y luego, migrar a otros lenguajes?
Digamos, yo empecé con delphi, y tal vez se me vuelva muy fácil a tal punto que lo use para todo, pero, ¿posee este lenguaje desventajas relacionadas con la electrónica (programacion de integrados, compatibilidades, tamaños de códigos, etc)?

Ok, aprendí delphi ¿que tan dificil sería pasarme a C++? ¿lo que diferencia a los lenguajes son simplemente los "comandos"? ¿tendría que fumarme un nuevo diccionario por cada lenguaje al que migre?
El delphi, ¿llegó para quedarse? ¿o en 2 años sacan lenguajes totalmente nuevos a los que hay que migrar... obligatoriamente..?

o mejor dicho, ¿puedo con delphi crear programas fuera del entorno de windows?.
En el caso que me traigan una PC que ande, en el medio de la nada, con un dico de inicio, el lenguaje que yo elija y ningún sistema operativo. Me dicen, "hacé un software para administrar un inventario". ¿que lenguajes elegirían?


----------



## fenixariel (Sep 3, 2009)

Delphi, Delphi, solo se que todos los productos de MikroElektronica : MikroC, MikroPascal, MikroBasic estan hechos en Delphi...algo mas......el compilador ccs es tambien una aplicacion Delphi.....algo mas............winpic800 aplicacion Delphi..........MPASM, ¿alguien lo conoce? aplicacion pascal.....................

Delphi, Delphi, Delphi.............


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Dic 8, 2009)

hola a todos tengo muchas dudas la primera es en c++ cual es mejor visual c o Borland C++ y si aprendo a programar en uno puedo utilizar lo que aprendi en el nuevo o tendre que aprender mas funciones sintaxis etc..
la segunda dicen que se bloqueo los puertos en win xp y quexiste un parche o algo asi para desbloquearlos eso es cierto ??? por que una vez hice el programador de winpic8000 y salia un error de escritura sera por eso ???? 
tercera solo estan bloqueado el puerto paralelo o tambien serie y usb 
cuarta y ultima dicen que delphi es el mejor de todos estos por que es mas facil de programar ?? y sirve tambien para win xp  
gracias y espero las respuestas


----------



## Meta (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola:

Antes estaba aprendiendo con Delphi y Borland C++ Builder. Me metí en el Visual Studio .net sin que me gustase. Con el tiempo ocmprobé que está mejor hoy en día y está hasta en Linux con el proyecto Mono Develop.

Si tanto quieres manejar aplicaciones del puerto serie y paralelo, pues si está bien que uses Visual Studio Express (Gratuita)

http://www.microsoft.com/express/download/

Si quieres manejar el puerto serie con un PIC-16F84A, hice un manual sobre ello de 22 MB en PDF. Puedes descargarlo por aquí. Te enseña los pasos necesarios para manejar la interfaz de Visual C#.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Ya puuedes usar tus primeros pinitos sobre ello.

Ver vídeo.

Espero que te sirva, hasta lo he presnetado en http://www.codeproject.com/KB/system/PicRS232.aspx

Cosas del puerto serie y paralelo está muy bien con C# y VB .net. 

Para temas de driver ya sería con Visual C++, da igual el IDE, pero si es C/C++ está bien para ello. De todas formas, C# es el nuevo sustituto que cada entrega con los años se va haciendo más fuerte. Hasta MicroSoft quiere que en empresas como particulares nos cambiemos a C#.

Eligir un lenguaje hoy en día es más bien de gustos que necesidades, hacen de todo.

Mi preferido se convirtió el Visual C#, empecé primero con ensamblador por curiosidad y desafiante, luego probando el C/C++, Visual Basic, Pascal junto con Delphi, etc. Cosas de electrónica como Driver por ahora es ASM y C/C++.

Lo del compilador lo mejor hoy en día es Visual Studio .net, cada vez se usa más en las universidades, institutos y empresas...

Si estás en España, hay Ciclos Superior de programación llamado *Desarrollo de palicaciones informáticas. *Aquí aprenderás manejar hasya PHP, Java, Cobol, C/C++/C#, Visual Basic .net. Al menos este año, dice mi porfesor que Visual Basic 6 o VB .net son para empezar con novatos, luego mejor meterse con C/C++ que son más potente y lo vamos a dar en profundidad.

Antes era Delphi porque es lo mejor que había en la época, ahora Visual Studio que hasta con programas de automatas WinCC ahora ya lo hacen con Visual Studio .net, cada vez más se alejan de Delphi y soy uno de ellos, he comprobado que VS .net es lo mejor, a partir de aquí elige lo que quieras.

Según salió en el telediario en España, el lenguaje más demandado para empresas es el Java. El rey indiscutible, ahora para la electrónica te vales los modernos de ahora con Visual Studio .net, la firma de borland comoDelphi no me lo recomienda las empresas, VS .net está por delante. Hecho de menos Delphi pero no tiene mucho futuro aue digamos.

Proteus está hecho con la firma de Borland, se nota que está anticuado. Sólo les queda que se pase a Visual Studio .net ¿Lo estarán haciendo o abandonaron? Porque hace meses que no actualizan ni en sueños. MPLAB es otro que con los años espero que se pase a Visual Studio .net, se notará el cambio. Ic-Prog hecho también con Delphi, se nota que ya es antiguo, le cuesta actualizar y tien eproblemillas con los driver, eso le pasa por no pasarse al menos con Delphi 7. Desde que vi el Delphi 8, me derrumbé...

Por cierto, se que había gratuitamente algo de Turbo C# gratuito como los express de microsoft. Ahora no lo encuentro.

Mi opinión personal, lo que estoy viendo es C/C++ para microcontroaldores, para hacer interfaz, ya está bien casi cualquier IDE.

Saludo.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 16, 2010)

buenas!
Inmediatamente resuelto un percanse que tube con un instalador, me predispuse a venir aquí a hacer ciertas consultas sobre el Visual C#, pero veo que META se me anticipó a todo...
Sos un grande...

En fin, una última consulta para terminar de insertarme en el tema...
¿cuales serían las diferencias entre lo del C# y C/C++?
No me refiero a las diferencias de "objetivo", eso ya lo explicó meta, que unos sirven para drivers, otros para pic, etc.
Yo quiero saber las diferencias de "operación" se podría decir... como por ejemplo, en C es 
"INSTRUCCIóN <Variable> modificador"
mientras que en Visual basic es
"INSTRUCCION OBJETO.propiedad <valor>"

Mas bien la pregunta sería ¿por que son cosas distintas? ¿posee optimisacon con base de datos? ¿hace ciclos mas rápidos? ¿la ejecución es progresiva? no se... conocer un poco por qué la diferencia...

Además, de curioso simplemente, el C++ que se usa hoy en día en este momento con este "Visual Develoment 2010 etc." ¿es el mismo código, con sintaxis e instrucciones, que se usaba en los comiensos del propio C++?

Disculpen si parece que exijo mucha info... pero eso no lo encuentro en los libros... o por lo menos, tendría que dedicarme un buen rato a investigarlo... y por ahora, ese tiempo no lo tengo...


----------



## Meta (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola:

Lo que pides es mejor encontrarlo por Internet porque son muchas cosas y muy técnicas. Cada vez más se usa Java y Visual Studio .net. 

Ahora actualizaron el MPLAB IDE X bet 3 más moderno en vez del Visual Studio .net lo están sacando con Java netBeans y será multiplataforma ya que el Borland C++ Builder ya es bastante obsoleto. Proteus no sabemos donde irá al final.

Será compatible con Windows y por fin muy esperado por muchos a Linux y también MacOS.

MPLAB X beta.
http://devupdates.microchip.com/mplab/

En cuanto a los del C++ y C#, se parecen a la hora de programar, mira las características por Internet que te lo explicará a fondo.

Saludo.


----------

